# Dog Surgery????



## drake17 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a 2 year old lab that needs surgery on her knee( she has torn legaments). I was just wondering if anyone has had this procedure done on their dog, and if so how did it turn out? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it TPLO surgery?


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

had it done on our lab. once it was fixed she did great on it.

expect to have the other one done because of the stress of having the other fixed


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Had TPLO done on a lab at the U of M. It gave him another 9 years.


----------



## drake17 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Going through same thing right now,7yr old lab.Iwas wondering what kind of recooperation(?) time is involved.We have an appt. 7/12 with surgeon hopfully get in shortly after.I have heard its a long recovery and dont want to push it but my dog is one of the biggest reasons I enjoy bird hunting as much as I do.So I guess Im hoping to get him back out asap be it october or spring snows.I also understand it may be different circumstance but any input is appreciated.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

If it is TPLO surgery i would say your dog will not be hunting this year. I would say with Rehab and everything it takes a dog 6 months to get back to normal.


----------

